
Angelfish from different species mate and produce startling color combinations - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/22/science/angelfish-paracentropyge-hybrid-genetics.html
======
bookofjoe
>Angels in disguise: sympatric hybridization in the marine angelfishes is
widespread and occurs between deeply divergent lineages

[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2020.145...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2020.1459)

